# Johnsons Baby Bath - cheapest place to buy?



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Now my new car has arrived the time has come for me to re-stock my car cleaning/washing/waxing products for the winter. The Swissvax is sorted(thanks Dave!), now I just need to get the shampoo - so as the subject says where is the best place to buy BB in semi-bulk (about 5/10 litres). Has anybody managed to find a better price over the usual route of Boots or Asda etc

Ta


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Try a Cash and Carry?

Failing that Tesco's on a good day...buy one, get one free - points too :wink:

Dave


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

We have one of those local discounts stores in Cannock called Carols discount went in one day JBS 50P a bottle I bought 20  since gone in to administration


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Johnsons baby bath ! - you're taking this new arrival thing too far now :roll:

erm .... does it work just out of interest ??


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I saw this on detailing world as well, I still to megs gold at the mo. Lemme no hwo it goes... :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> We have one of those local discounts stores in Cannock called Carols discount went in one day JB*S* 50P a bottle I bought 20  since gone in to administration


It's JBB you want - Baby Bath not Shampoo. 
The JB shampoo is not nearly as good as a shampoo as the JB bath is as a shampoo :wink: 

Dave


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Costco


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BOGOF best bet - asda or tesco


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Although it was a few years ago... I used to make both Baby bath and Baby shampoo 

The reason Johnsons Baby Bath works better than JBS is (was?) due to Tween. Tween is an emulsifying surfactant (a detergent that allows oils & dirt to be trapped by water molecules).

JBS used a polymer (more expensive) that was kinder to the skin, but wasn't as effective as an emulsifier.

IIRC some of the cheaper supermarket brands that we manufactured didn't bother with the "skin kindness factor" and used Tween for both Bath and Shanpoo. In fact we used to put the same product into both bottles occasionally as they were effectively identical :roll:

ALL Shampoo's and Bath's will have PEG and Laureth Sulphate, so look for Tween (just looked the alternate name up) or "Polysorbate 20" on the ingredients list of the (cheaper) supermarket branded shampoos and baths.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Tween is an emulsifying surfactant


Ah thought so :wink:

I'll check my bottle of Treseme now 

Cheers

James


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> > Tween is an emulsifying surfactant
> 
> 
> Ah thought so :wink:
> ...


You don't need to be a rocket scientist to do that :lol: :lol:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> Boots


hrmmmm, let me see if I can find out what deals are on the way :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

What's Shampoo? :roll:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

So I'm prepared to believe that JBB is the bee's knees for car cleaning. How much are you supposed to use and why is it better than, for example, Autoglym or Turtle Wax?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

ag said:


> So I'm prepared to believe that JBB is the bee's knees for car cleaning. How much are you supposed to use and why is it better than, for example, Autoglym or Turtle Wax?


It's probably only good IF you've used Swissol/Zymol wax. Most off-the-shelf car shampoo's are a little aggressive and will strip wax off.

Lots cheaper than S's or Z's own dedicated shampoo, but just as effective

Couple of cap fulls in a bucket of warm water - easy as that!

Dave


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> It's probably only good IF you've used Swissol/Zymol wax. Most off-the-shelf car shampoo's are a little aggressive and will strip wax off.
> 
> Dave


Are you trying to say that my car isn't clean enough to use JBB? You're probably right :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

JBB is currently 1/2 price at Sainsbury's right now;

750ml for Â£1.64

500ml for Â£1.24


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Wilkinsons sell their own brand with the same active ingredients. 750ml for 99p


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

FFS. I just Wash and Go!


----------

